# COACH TO HAMM MARCH 2007



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Check the link for details

http://bugnation.myfreeforum.org/ftopic6167.php


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

20 seats left


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

8 seats left now


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah i saw that... going fast aint they..
i would be interested myself if i could drive the coach  , bad passenger you see


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

LOL

Imagin....

Announcment: cornmorphs is now driving the coach.

8 seats left
12 left
20 left
25 left
32 left
40 left

sh*t.... whole thing now available !!! 

:twisted: :twisted:


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

LOL purejurrasic that was class...... :lol:


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

I am just pleased steve aint driving,...

Not as many crash barriers to keep him on the road over there ! :twisted:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

This comes from someone who only found out his car had five gears when his nephew asked him why he is driving so slow! :lol:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

hey lol, i'm a great driver, just not good with many others as theres just not many good ones here.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

tell you the truth, it dont matter over there, mess up and explain it away with ' english? you speak english? ' followed by 'bl**dy foriegners !!!'

:twisted:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

for all of you that emailed for seats, i have spoken to the coach company who are willing to upgrade the coach to their cruise liner, which is HUGE and has 70 seats, once they confirm which should be by thursday i will have 15 more seats


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

I am sorting out the final details for the secure parking this week then i will be sending the booking confirmations with all the other details. 

Sarah from daventry has very kindly said that she has upto 3 seats avaliable for the journey to meet the coach if anyone is interested, just share of fuel, please let me know if this is of help to anyone.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

is this for march dude? will be nice to get a whole load of us over there, even if its in different vehicles


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi

yes this is for march and i have about 55 people so far and have about 8 seats left now were are using the double decker coach


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

cheers mate, you not planning one for december at all then?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

I only decided to do this one a month ago cos the convoy was gonna be about 10 cars, next year i ma goin to do march sept and december, and probaly snake day as well


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

have just had confirmation on the parking, wthese details will be sent to you with the booking confirmations.

We will be meeting at the Ashford Truck Stop, 2 mins off the motorway, this area is usually Lorries only at 13.80 per night but i have negotiated a bit and they have agreed to let us all park there at the rate of 6.00 per car. this is a very good price and will be so much easier to park and load/unload the coach and cars, there is parking for 100s of trucks so you can imagine how empty it will be on a friday night. There is also 24 hour security and barriers at the entrance.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

this is where we are all parking, ignore the prices as i have an agreed rate of 6.00 per car

Channel Tunnel, (Dover Folkestone) Lorry Park (Coaches) Truck Stop Transport Cafe M20 Ashford


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

How many reptiles do you think will be coming back on that coach and will there actually be room for people after all the buying? :smile:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

not sure, as long as the reps get back thats all that matters, mind you i have 400 tarantulas on order already so i hope no one is aracnophobic:smile:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, jesus so do i dude.. not sure i would want them too near eh


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

thats my old school bus that exact one 
infact i got on it yesterday tehe
dan


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

what with 400 tarantulas? lol


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

there any seets left
dan


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Daniel said:


> there any seets left
> dan


covering your arse eh? lol...


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

lol i though urs might have gone cos i only just saw the post
dan


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol nah.. only put it up 5 mins b4 u replied.. i dont mind, i will drive on my own if i have to lol


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

well im going but my dad and my mum want to take me but only one can lol there divorced and would let all the hots on each outher my dad being sensible old man says he dosent want to drive all that way with somone he dosent know fair enough 
my mums just like ye watever 
but i asked my dad first so its a maybe maybe not
also is anyone gonna be meeting out there cos id like to meet some o the peeps of the forum??
dan


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

theres loads going mate


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

are they all gonna meet somewere??
also if i do go im not brining anything back
dan


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i ment to meet you b4, but i couldnt get thru 2 u... did u go?


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

from what I have been told its a very busy place so I dont really plan on meeting up with anyone other than the guys on the coach.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i might still go on the coah yet, if i can??

steve, any seats? lol


----------



## kevlar (Jan 7, 2007)

Are There Any Places Left?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

if not i'm looking to drive


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Nige, if you don't get a seat let me know, i have one left.....


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

my phone stoped working in there i tried to call peeps but couldnt
dan


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Daniel said:


> my phone stoped working in there i tried to call peeps but couldnt
> dan


mine was ok for march, then i changed networks and its been crap since..
anyway daniel, just to let you know mate, i'm hitching a lift.. so am going


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

well my folks cant take me to this one anyhow so tis all good mate
whens the next cos im gonna go to that
dan


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

no probs mate... maybe see you in sept eh?


----------



## kevlar (Jan 7, 2007)

arrrgh does anyone know the prices and such like


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

definatly when and wher is houten??? is it as good??
dan


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

kevlar said:


> arrrgh does anyone know the prices and such like


they are so varied it hurts lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Daniel said:


> definatly when and wher is houten??? is it as good??
> dan


holland, 25th march i think??
it has just a snake day then just a lizard day i think.. not been, so cant say how good it is, but reports to me have sounded good.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

i have had a cancellation so nhave a couple of seat up for grabs, email me if you are interested


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

cheers steve, i managed to get hooked up before the reply though matey.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Due to a number of reasons, there are a few seats left and available for this trip to Hamm, next friday 9th March.

Leaving Ashford international truck stop (off M20, where discounted secure parking has been arranged) at 8 pm, crossing via the tunnel, arriving in the morning, leaving again around 4 pm and getting back around 11pm on the sat eve.

Full featured cruise liner coach , video screens, curtains, recliner seats, toilet, free tea and coffee.

Seat cost is £68. 

For more details, contact steve , [email protected]

Good luck, and hope to see you there !!

Tony


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

cant wait lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Dirtydozen said:


> cant wait lol


you going too then?


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

Bolx I can't go in march


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

I have two seats left due to someone canceling, email me if you are interested


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

oioooooooooo how much ???
dan


----------

